# Wheel Bearings?



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Front end is making a squealing sound. Doesn't sound like the wear indicators on my brakes, but I also haven't taken off a tire yet to see. I suspect one or both front wheel bearings...couple questions:

- If it is the wheel bearings, is it a DIY type project where I jsut pull a dustcover and pop em out or is it a more complex process thats a bit deeper inside the axle?
- Is there a temporary solution if its an expensive fix? Can i get a shot of axle grease in there for example to keep them from getting worse? 

Money is a factor of course, hard to find someone it isn't a factor for right now. I just had to dip into savings to cover my bad fuel pump so the coffers are dry right now and the truck is my daily driver.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

You can check the bearings rather simply. Jack up the truck on one side by placing a jack under the lower control arm, then jack the tire off the ground. Try moving the tire in different directions. If you have play in the wheel, up and down or side to side, then its probably a bearing. The bearings on this truck aren't just the old school "bearings." Its the entire hub unit and it includes an ABS sensor. It's about a $300 part and theres nothing you can do for them once they go, other than replacing them. We have the same truck and I just had a front bearing replaced a few months ago


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

So if I have no play but the squaling persists, is it likely something besides a wheel bearing? I'm equipped to do simple thigns like brake jobs and will check the obvious first.

Thanks.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

When my bearing was gone, it was more of a steadt squeak than a squeal. If the paly is within about 1/8 of an inch, I would say its not the bearing


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Does the front produce any type of howling or growling sound that intesifies with speed?? Also, does the sqeak happen in a straight line or when turning??


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like a front hub assembly, mine went this winter and would squeal while making a turn. I was able to catch it early and replace it, unlike my brothers 1500, his went and he heard a loud grinding noise, barely made it to the shop. I would change it sooner rather than later to avoid further expenses.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ Did your truck make noise while going straight or just in turns?

Have to check on wether it occurs during turns or not. I can tell you for sure that is doesn't happen 100% of the time, but when it does, it definitely hapens while going in a straight line, not sure if it lessens or diappears altogether when turning right or left. 

I do have a growling noise that is speed variable, but I attribute that to the knobby MT tires I just put on there.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the bearings make more noise when you turn if they are bad. correct me if im wrong


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Mine only squealed when making turns...a good warning sign to swap them out


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

chcav1218;787450 said:


> I think the bearings make more noise when you turn if they are bad. correct me if im wrong


Sounds right. Our 2001 Venture we had, was quiet in a straight line, but on right hand turns (more so than left) the front would growl and howl like crazy.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Evaluated last night. Squaks during basically all forward motion. Straight, turning left or right...doesn't matter.

Is that info useful or does it jsut mean I'm alot closer to my front axle locking up on me?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My limited experience with bad wheel bearings is that it was very much a growling sound, most noticeable in a corner/curve when I transferred more weight to the wheel. Have you pulled the wheels and looked around? Could be a wear indicator on your brake pads, bent dust shield, or even a piece of debris stuck in/under the pad. And have you checked your front diff fluid?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

what happens when you put it in 4WD?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

chcav1218;787500 said:


> what happens when you put it in 4WD?


It goes into 4wd. No new noises, no drama, no clunking.

I have to pull the wheels off to rotate the tires soon anyways so I was planning on that this weekend...provided it doesn't rain. I'll get a good look at that point and maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd try not to drive it too much until you can at least jack it up and give the wheels a wiggle. I had a bearring go on my truck last winter. It was an occasional squeal, mostly when I hit a dip in the road. I thought it was just the brakes. When I jacked it up there was huge amounts of play in the wheel. Probably wouldn't have lasted much longer and it happened as I was driving 2 and a half hours down Rt. 1 in a snow storm with the plow on.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

All chevy vehicles eat wheelbearings, especially the cheap ones so when you replace buy the better ones. There may NOT be play in the wheel and it still could be noisy and going bad. I have had them have play and be quiet and have had them make a heck of a racket and be tight. As far as turning when you turn to the right it pushes the body to the left unloading the right side and loading the left. If you turn to the right and it gets worse it is the left bearing and vise versa. The squeaking is that there is no grease left in the hub. The hub is just held on by 3 bolts break the cv shaft splines from the hub and pull it off. I have had some cases where I needed an air chisel to break the bearing free from the knuckle and the splines from the hub. A 2 or 3 on a 1 to 10 difficulty scale and pretty easily done at home with basic tools. I have probably changed 20 to 30 of these throughout the years on my families various cars and trucks. Again, do not count it out as a bad bearing if the hub is tight. It really is a common thing to go bad


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds reasonably straightforward. Anyone recommend a specific technical manual for a complete R&R procedure, torque specs and materials list?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

grab a Haynes repair book, i have one for my truck and the directions and pictures in the book ar pretty good.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chcav1218;787888 said:


> grab a Haynes repair book, i have one for my truck and the directions and pictures in the book ar pretty good.


I have had good luck with the Haynes manuals. My father always used Chiltons, but I like the Haynes better. Wiring diagrams too.

For a few bucks more, you can get a subscription to AllData. Get all the TSBs and other good info. Good pics too.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Had a noise coming from one of my front wheels and it was a piece of metal that was coming out between the ribs on the brake rotor. They looked like a snake's tounge.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

No real need for a manual really, but it is always nice to have. It is straight forward. I never really torque anything but the lug nuts 100 ft lbs and axle nut 160ftlbs I think. Procedure quick. Remove wheel.(If you do not have air tools remove center cap from wheel and break axle nut free, before removing wheel.) Remove brake caliper and pads and rotor (pray rotor is not stuck to hub). I use an air hammer on the center of the axle shaft to break it free. Unhook ABS sensor. Remove 3 bolts holding hub on (pray hub is not stuck to knuckle). Pull off hub. Sometimes an air chisel will help get hub off if it is stuck. Reassemble, remembering to grease splines of axle and back of hub, because if you keep the truck and buy a cheap hub you will be doing it again and it makes future repairs easier, torque axle nut (very important for improving life of hub) and lug nuts, improtant for life of rotor.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Clint S;787579 said:


> All chevy vehicles eat wheelbearings,


That's a pretty broad, and bold, statement. I have to disagree. I have owned several IFS 4WD / FWD GM autos and have never had to replace a wheel bearing. These were / are all older vehicles with high miles. I put over 60K on each one of them myself. Further more, I have a very dear friend who sold hundreds of used GMs, all varieties. All older/high mileage (100K+) and he never bought any wheel bearings. So I guess you can't say ALL chevys "eat" wheel bearings.

As for the procedure, I'm not sure about the 2000 3/4 ton trucks, but on the 97 generation, the studs are pressed into the hub and rotor. You can pound them out with a hammer or air hammer (crappy way), or have them pressed out (good way).


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Clint S;787579 said:


> All chevy vehicles eat wheelbearings,


Particularly 1500 trucks carrying 9 ft snowplows, they seem to be the only ones I ever see complaining about front wheel bearings but that doesn't seem manufacture specific


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

2COR517;788322 said:


> That's a pretty broad, and bold, statement. I have to disagree. I have owned several IFS 4WD / FWD GM autos and have never had to replace a wheel bearing. These were / are all older vehicles with high miles. I put over 60K on each one of them myself. Further more, I have a very dear friend who sold hundreds of used GMs, all varieties. All older/high mileage (100K+) and he never bought any wheel bearings. So I guess you can't say ALL chevys "eat" wheel bearings.
> 
> As for the procedure, I'm not sure about the 2000 3/4 ton trucks, but on the 97 generation, the studs are pressed into the hub and rotor. You can pound them out with a hammer or air hammer (crappy way), or have them pressed out (good way).


On my 03 2500 the rotor slides off and the studs are part of the hub. 
My family, neighbors and co workers may just be unlucky when it comes to Chevy wheel bearing hubs.
Just in my family alone not counting side work, we have owned 10 plus chevy cars and trucks since the mid 80's. All were bought brand new and only 1 that I can remember did not need at least 1 bearing and that was a Saturn (we owned 3 over the years). Some went as early as 30 to 40k, 50 to 65k seemed to be the magic number. Some I have changed multiple times on our drivers that get alot of mileage. Maybe you just have good luck and I have bad luck, but it could be possible that you or your friends higher mileage vehicles already had them replaced before you purchased or traded in to your friend. I have done 4 this year alone. 01 S10 50k, 03 2500HD 70k, neighbors 05 or 06 Avalanche 60k, 05 saturn 40k. Like I said above the cheaper bearings do not seem to last and not torquing the axle nut is a no no. I have changed so many for family, friends and co workers at well below 100k I just do not think we all have just had bad luck. I must add that I live in central NY where they salt the roads like crazy and this must contribute to this. Don't get me wrong I am happy that you never had a problem and I was being a little overly rambunctious saying that they eat wheel bearings, but I was just trying to make a point it is a pretty common thing for them to go bad and if the symptoms fit, it is probably the bearing. No hard feeling in this long rant like post I just like to type alot.


----------

